# Migration information



## kingovilarge (Aug 1, 2013)

hello All

I am new to this forum and i will need all your help on how to move to canada. i have earlier introduce myself in my first post but will do that again.

Hello All

My name is Ovie Akpovwa and i am currently based in the UK. Intend to move to Canada but i don't know how to start the process.

below are y qualifications

Diploma in Business Management

BA(hons) international studies and diplomacy

Maters in International HR (University of Bedfordshire,UK).

I have worked as an executive assistant, operations manager, care support worker, admin assistant and pr consultant for over six or more years now.



can anyone give me details on how i can go about applying?

which province is best for me to apply to?

can i do any professional course apart from Masters so as to get access to the country?

i need the best options i can choose from.

I basically need the primary information such as documentations and required information for me to start the process.

Thanks all


----------



## cruzmariacarla (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, 

What is your purpose? Study? Work? It depends.


----------

